# what are some DO's and DON'Ts of web page design?



## cyoungms (May 29, 2010)

I looking at viewing some awesome t-shirt webpages that
have a great customer base. I am creating my webpage now, but won't to know more of the do's and don't of the webpage design.

cyoungms

Thanks for your information in advance.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: webpage design*

Google t-shirt websites, you will see a list of top rated sites. Not sure who rated them but it will still help your purpose.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: webpage design*

I designed my own website, using HTML and CSS. Here's some of mine:

*DO:*

- Make it easy for your customers to navigate your site. Everything should be a couple clicks away. Your main pages (like "About", "Contact", "Policies", etc.) should be linked to from your side/top/bottom navigation on every page. Your logo or header should be linked to your homepage.
- Have breadcrumbs for navigation so that users can see where they are on the site.
- Use pictures of your best designs on your homepage. When I go there, I should be able to see them and tell what you sell. 
- Make it as easy as possible for customers to purchase. I've got "add to cart" buttons for every shirt on my homepage.
- Have good pictures of your shirts and their designs (like one close up, and one with a model wearing it)
- Use contrasting colors for text - like black on a white or light-colored background, or the reverse.
- Make your site use standard HTML and CSS as much as possible.
- Use fonts that are likely to be installed on the user's system. Yes, this limits you to more generic fonts like Arial, Helvetica, and Georgia, but if the user doesn't have your font installed they won't see it anyway, and your page might look bad.
- Use ALT text for images.
- Use a good page TITLE.
- Use the H1 tag for headings.
- Make your site appear bright and clean - this keeps customers looking longer.
- Have an about, contact, and policies page at the very least, in addition to pages for your T-shirts.

*DON'T:*

- Use too much Javascript or Flash.
- Use a Flash homepage for any reason.
- Use a "splash" or "intro" page (these are those pages you sometimes see where you have to click something on an image or worse yet, a Flash applet, to get to the homepage).
- Require Javascript or Flash to navigate the site. Use this only to enhance the user experience, but don't require it.
- Use backgrounds that make your site hard to read.
- Use clashing colors. Red text on a green background is hard to read.
- Use bad, clashing or uncommon fonts.
- Use text that is too small or big. 10-12 points is considered readable for main text. 8 points at a very minimum (don't use this for main text). Make your internal navigational links bigger than your main text.
- Use confusing navigation. Facebook is exhibit A of what not to do as far as navigation is concerned.
- Use so many images that your page loads slowly. Try to keep everything on each page under about 200-300k total.
- Make your site wider than about 760-920 pixels. Bigger than that will make it scroll horizontally on some people's monitors.
- Use music, unless it's OFF by default and the user can turn it on themselves. It should not play automatically when you visit the site.
- Use bad HTML, CSS, Javascript or something else that breaks your site on some browsers. I don't want to have to use IE to see your site. If you use standards-compliant code it should work on every browser (though some workarounds may be needed for IE).

Those are just some of mine. I hope this helps. Another idea is to look at the major e-commerce sites and see what they use. Notice how pretty much all of them are bright, clean, and easy to navigate.


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: webpage design*

Yup.....stay away from flash if you can.......


----------



## KreativeClothing (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: webpage design*

Thats an awesome list. Thanks for posting that. I think having a bright site is the way to go. Most backgrounds are just plain white and it works. If you pick something dark, make sure twice that it fits in with the design and is easy on the eyes.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: webpage design*

make sure you have PROFESSIONAL photos of your products. they really do make a difference!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: webpage design*

Proofread your site, and then have friends proofread your site, and then have your high school English teacher proofread your site. Make sure your punctuation and capitalization are correct and that the rhythm of the writing flows well.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok i've got a question as to why wouldn't you use a flash based website for your storefront?


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

Stage2 said:


> Ok i've got a question as to why wouldn't you use a flash based website for your storefront?


A few people surf with flash disabled altogether, it is not valid on iphone's or ipad's, and some will never go to your store at all if it is flashed based. Why I use flash for my slideshow? Many of my customers requested it.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

vil3nr0b said:


> A few people surf with flash disabled altogether, it is not valid on iphone's or ipad's, and some will never go to your store at all if it is flashed based. Why I use flash for my slideshow? Many of my customers requested it.


 yes true some places do but it becoming rare. As for the iphone/ipad don't get me started on Jobs' rationalizing flash is 'unsecured' bs we did a render test on an iphone with html 5 and got an average of 2 fps so there is more to it that the 'unsecured' bs. if thats the case just have an html variaion to your flash wedsite/store front


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

Stage2 said:


> yes true some places do but it becoming rare. As for the iphone/ipad don't get me started on Jobs' rationalizing flash is 'unsecured' bs we did a render test on an iphone with html 5 and got an average of 2 fps so there is more to it that the 'unsecured' bs. if thats the case just have an html variaion to your flash wedsite/store front


2fps? OMFG!!! I agree Jobs is still in an ego battle with Adobe. I think it is unfair/bad business on his part to not support flash. I like it in small doses, but I haven't even started looking at HTML5. Looks like you just saved me the time.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

vil3nr0b said:


> 2fps? OMFG!!! I agree Jobs is still in an ego battle with Adobe. I think it is unfair/bad business on his part to not support flash. I like it in small doses, but I haven't even started looking at HTML5. Looks like you just saved me the time.


Yup pretty much it garbage html5 is still fairly new but all we had on our test was a game of pong and a linear simulation and the iphone failed at both. Mind you we used a 3g version not the 4 but i don't think it makes a difference. I'm all up on the android os which plays flash!!! trust me in 5 years google will have a bigger market chare i believe than apple


----------



## cyoungms (May 29, 2010)

*Re: webpage design*

Thank you so much! This is great!


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

There is also something called 'express install' if you're web developer is any good they will know how to use this. 

What it does is install the flash plugin without having the user click on a link. If the user logs into your website and doesn't have flash install it will install in their browser and provide load time. Only draw back i if you're using a computer that you don't have administrator rights to or an iphone/ipad


----------

